

Som interesting IR ideas - badri
http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/lucene-dev/201201.mbox/browser

======
gwern
I think you meant to link to [https://mail-
archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/lucene-dev/201201....](https://mail-
archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/lucene-
dev/201201.mbox/%3C4F0251A2.2050500%40getopt.org%3E)

